
Trends to Avoid When Founding a Startup - math_rachel
http://www.fast.ai/2018/01/08/startups/
======
bethcarey15
That is an interesting perspective and great story to hear first hand from
Rachel Thomas about Fast.ai. Building products in a 'healthy and sustainable'
way is a laudable goal. A successfully IPO'd company that springs to mind
having such a journey is Atlassian - who were also founding members of the
Pledge 1% initiative. It would be good to hear about other startups doing it
different - innovatively.

